# Sandwich thins that are hot!



## happydog (May 17, 2013)

I hate cold food.  Know salad etc is good for me but I really have to force myself to eat it.  Since diagnosis as type 2 no more sandwiches.  However I have found that the Warburton's sandwich thins (brown multigrain) can be stuffed with cheese and ham etc and put in one of those toasting bags and warmed up.  They are scrummy and don't seem to spike the BG.


----------



## LeeLee (May 17, 2013)

Yay! Someone else has discovered them.  I use then instead of normal bread for my lunches, for a reduced calorie portion controlled alternative to conventional bread.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 17, 2013)

I bought them in my Asda online shopping today. I usually leave for work very early in the mornings and am not usually able to take my medications on an empty stomach. So I usually take something small to have and I thought these were ideal.


----------



## AlisonM (May 17, 2013)

I must have a look for those, they sound good. I do love a good toastie.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 17, 2013)

I've had them before & they are yummy
But must try them hot


----------

